# Mutsumi Himoura



## Graydo77 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone has any insight on this makers knives. He is the son of Tsukasa Hinoura and I was thinking of picking one up but I was hoping to get some info on them before I pull the trigger.

Sorry for the misspell in the thread topic*


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a 210mm kurouchi gyuto from him in white steel. Nice medium-thin grind, steel sharpens like a dream, and the finishing work was good.

Good knife, and I would not hesitate to buy another creation of his.


----------



## Graydo77 (Oct 1, 2016)

I was thinking to get the white also. Fast response Damage [emoji1]


----------



## foody518 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have the Shirogami Santoku. Very nicely made. Quite sturdy at the spine but nicely thin behind the edge. Haven't put the wide bevel to the stones yet but by touch the wide bevel does not seem like it will have significant high and low spots https://drive.google.com/file/d/1B_j0MI_TsqYSi6Kes7oEtF60aIM9hzVUFA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Graydo77 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm curious how it compares to a Kochi. These are the two that have my attention at the moment.


----------



## preizzo (Oct 1, 2016)

I have the 240 Gyuto and suji. Nice knives, never sharpened them, but I will soon. Nice grind and geometry similar to the father ones.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 1, 2016)

I have the tsuchime AS 240 gyuto.






I like it enough that I'm getting it rehandled with something special. Other members have liked it as well (search for cclin comments in the newest knife buy thread from awhile ago, there was a cursory review).


----------



## panda (May 30, 2017)

anybody else try these?
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...to-210mm-to-270mm-3-sizes?variant=37181186318


----------

